# Almost NOS Whamo wheelie bar



## sfhschwinn (Dec 12, 2014)

There was an auction for a muscle bike with a whamo bar on eBay. While I didn't want the bike I wanted the bar. Luckily the guy put the bar up for auction by itself and he alerted me right away and he had a buy it now option so I got it!!! It's going straight on my 66' deluxe stingray! http://m.ebay.com/itm/151512241918?txnId=0. It is listed that it may be the hyper formance version is there anyway to tell? I figure its a good price even if it is as you can't get them anywhere and very few are ever up for auction


----------



## bricycle (Dec 12, 2014)

nice pick!


----------



## Jaxon (Dec 13, 2014)

It is probably a Hyper formance bar because of the wheels. They used Super Surfer clay wheels on the originals. You can find the wheels or a skate board with the wheels on Ebay. Search Super Surfer Wheels. I have had both the original and the Hyper bars and there is no difference you can see. Kool Score on it!!

Here is a board with decent wheels on it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hob...448?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item462ee77518


----------

